# Pictures--Wisconsin's best 3D shoot



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

Where in Wisconsin?


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

King's archer's in Waupaca .


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks. I was looking for a shoot, but that's too far for me to drive.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking course .I would hate to set it up ,but I would love to shot it .


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

lotalota said:


> Thanks. I was looking for a shoot, but that's too far for me to drive.


Trust me it is going to be worth the drive! Load up several of your friends and split the gas cost. We often have people come from out of state cause the shoot is that good.

Club website: www.colconservationclub.com[/url
O... nice vacation. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

How many targets? Do you have any novelty shoots, raffles, or drawings?


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

The 3D course is 30 target plus one bonus target. You do not have to shoot the bonus target, but of those who do, we do a drawing for a gift cert or cash. lotalota, if you come, I'll buy you a beverage of your choice if you remind me of this post when you sign up. We also are having a 20 target 2 man scramble on Friday with a 5 pm start time so a person can shoot the 3d course, have lunch and go shoot the scramble.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

I would take you up on that beverage, but it would be over 500 miles round trip and I have holiday festivities to tend to. Maybe next time?


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

Sign up for the 2 man scramble is going great, but we still have a few openings for the scramble on Friday. Call me at 715 256-1404 if you want to get in on the scramble. We should fill up soon. Looks like the weather is going to be good for all three days of the 3D shoot. With the good weather we should have no problem hitting 300 shooters. this shoot is going to be worth a drive, and you won't want to miss this one.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks nice.


----------



## Deerkiller80 (Nov 13, 2014)

great shoot. best in wisconsin


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

the sign up for tomorrows scramble is going real well. We have almost everything done now and we just need to show up and run the shoot. I am hopig to take some more pictures tonight when we shoot league. If time allows i will have some more on here by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

The weather was perfect yesterday. We had 133 shooter and the scramble came off without a hitch. Everyone I talked to loved the course and many were talking about coming back today or Sunday to shoot it again. We sold a ton of food and beverages, may have to make a run to town for more stuff. I think today will be even bigger.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

Another yesterday was another big day well over 100 shooters 246 for the first two days. Having trouble keeping the food stand stocked. Stuff sells out as quick as we resupply it. Still time for some of you to come and visit us. Address is E2440 Crystal Road Waupaca, WI 54981. Computer and phone are in my home so If ya PM or call I won't see it till it is over.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

Yesterday was another great day. Shoot total was 350 shooters! Shooters, we'd like to thank all who attended. Next shoot will be over the Labor day week end.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

What kinda targets you guys have,Rhinehart or Delta/Mckenzie? Awesome setups guys,will have to remember Labor Day weekend shoot,maybe fly in from Texas.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

We like Rhinehart targets, but we still have some older Mckenzie targets. All targets get painted as needed each spring on work day. Lot of work was put into pulling off a 350 shooter shoot. Lots of good feed back on the scramble and the 3D shoot. Now that it is over, I can get some rest. To all of you who attended, thanks for coming hope to see everyone on Labor day week end. Will try to post some more pictures later on.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

4th of July Scramble pictures


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Good shoot as always - Wisconsins best? Personal preference but beautiful for sure......

the place has a ton of room could easily add a pile of targets. I think they could easily get all the targets on the "Pine" side - but then you wouldn't be able to shoot across the river.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

Few years back we did have the 3D shoot on the back half and a broadhead shoot on the other side of the river. Wasn't enough interest in broadhead shoots so we dropped that after couple years. Carceau, glad you enjoyed the shoot, hope to see you at the Labor day week end shoot.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

We are presently looking forward to our labor day shoot. After a hugh shoot, it is always hard to try and top that, but we will try.


----------



## surpriserelease (Jun 17, 2015)

picture quality is awesome, thanks for the post/pics.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

Yesterday I was told by a friend that one of the women his wife works with went to a bow shop and all she heard was what a great shoot this was. As I was told this lady was just getting into the sport and didn't know anything about the shoot, but heard plenty about how good it was. You all have plenty of time to plan to attend our Labor Day week end shoot.


----------



## Deerkiller80 (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking forward to the labor day shoot, fourth of july was great as always


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

Isn't this cool? A swinging bridge to cross the river leading to the 1st half of 3D course. Next shoot is Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

We are already working on and planning our next shoot which is over the Labor Day week end. This will be another great shoot, you won't want to miss it. We are planning on having the broadhead range open (free) for anyone who wants to check their zero prior to openning day of deer season. Just another great reason to attend this shoot.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

It is looking like the Bow Tech rep will be at our next shoot over the Labor Day weekend. I'll post more on this as it becomes known. This will be a great chance for people to shoot new bows. I think the local pro shop will also have some of their used bows out there too. There is always some used archery equipment on sale at all of our shoots as our members up date equipment and part with the old. I'll start a new thread just for the next shoot later on.


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

I know some people do not like tree stand type of shots on the 3D course and I know at this time some want to practice shooting down. Our terrain allows for us to have a number of down shots without building stands. Our bonus target has been pretty popular with our shooters. So for this shoot we are planning on putting it on the tower. The bonus target is an optional target so those who do not like to climb up there can just move on to the next target. Our broadhead range will be open with WBH targets for anyone who wishes to zero their hunting bow. We offer this free to those who attend our shoot. This shoot will be over the Labor Day weekend and will be a great chance to get ready for the hunt. As always, the food will be great. You don't want to miss this shoot, it's the last big shoot of the year.


----------

